# Dessert Buffet - Mini Trifle Ideas



## frii (May 25, 2006)

I have to a dessert bar and need ideas for mini trifles (other than those with chocolate mousse). They always look perfect and could be made in advance. The only problem is that they have to be non-dairy. Does anyone have any interesting recipes or concoction ideas? 
Thanks
Fraidy


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Try strawberry triffle and a lemon triffle

Frozen strawberries on bottom, piece of non dairy sponge cake or cake crumbs
layer of parve whip topping ((riches is very good) make a non dairy pastry cream flavor one half batch with lemon and the other with juice from frozen strawberries. Drop red color in strawberry pastry cream, yellow color in lemon one.
Alternate layers of all of these items top with parve topping and chopped nuts or coconut or whatever you would like. Usually in glass dishes
Parve lady fingers can also be used instead of sponge cake. 
The chinese glatt rest is good, I have eaten there.
p/s
For pastry cream Non dairy coffee creamer,sugar,egg yolk and cornstarch, drop vanilla.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

strawberry rhubarb.....just make a fresh strawberry with cooked rhubarb pie filling.

The Fancy Food Show in Chicago, NY & SF has a whole kosher section with alot of great tasting products.


----------



## chefallen (Jan 4, 2009)

this is one of my post to another topic, but i think the answe would work here as well:

ChefAllen *Online Now!* 
Registered User

Culinary Experience: Professional Chef
Join Date: Jan 2009
Location: York, PA
Posts: 29









If these fridges have freezers in them which I know a lot of churches have residential fridges. so my suggestion is get some assorted sorbets and make some angel food cake bowls. I make the bowls by by cutting my angel food cake into squares and taking my trusty garnishing kit and carving a nice indentation into the squares. then right before you serve them take 0.5 to 1 oz. of a sweet ice wine and drizzle into the bowel before you place the sorbet into it, you can use a standard shot if you want to. This is a option I do at this point ,but what you have will be good all by it self if need be; anyways after I have the sorbet in the bowl I will make a silky, white chocolate sauce to drizzle over the sorbet. Usually I garnish with mint leaves or the fruit that coincide with the sorbet. Sometimes I will make a fruit coulee that matches the sorbet and drizzle the plate with it. You could possibly make this but know this I am not a baker........lol.....so my angel food cake is usally store baught, because I do not feel like making it from scratch. As far as the chocolate sauce goes, you could keep it hot by using an electric fondue pot or even in a pinch make steam warmer by filling a croc pot 1/2 to 3/4 full with water and then placing a bowl larger than the diameter on the top of it and turning your croc pot as high as it will go. I hope this helps. 
__________________
So many *Flavors*; So little _time_. Taste your way through _life_.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Dessert trifle buffet

non dairy, so artificial dairy is acceptable?

If so, then a non-dairy whipped cream with commercial fruit compound or seedless jelly slightly melted with liquor. I like Chambord and raspberry compound, top with a fresh raspberry and simplesyrup with liquor drizzle

How about a nut honey with orange zest filling in a fillo cup, orange flower water optional

or date/pecan/orange zest possibly lightened with stiff egg white and baked.
take that theme, make a baked bar after cutting into triangles or fingers dip tips in parve chocolate

I don't use non dairy ingredients in baking so am shooting in the dark about availability of product but assume there is a caramel that does not have dairy.
tart shell, liquid caramel, tiny disk of cake then top with chocolate mousse and a shard of brittle

Stone fruit.....sweetened non cream cream cheese with sugar/orange zest/tiniest hit of cinnamon. top with poached dry apricot half.


----------



## frii (May 25, 2006)

Thank you so much for all the ideas. I've started trying them out (experimenting on my family)
I also made a terrific raspberry fool and whipped cream (rich's non-dairy). I've also got hold of non-dairy white chocolate (that believe it or not tastes dairy) and made some mousse.
Here in New York somehow alot of kids are allergic to nuts so I generally don't use nuts outside of my house unless it is extremely obvious like a chunk of peanut brittle.
I am looking for a fake tiramisu recipe since I cannot use ricotta cheese.
Thank you all for your help

p.s.
In a dessert buffet that is pareve (non dairy) it is permissible to use tofutti cream cheese or rich's non dairy whipped topping ., pareve white chocolate without marking the foods that they are non-dairy.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Frii... tiramisu does not have ricotta but mascarpone....


So lady fingers or something similar....simple syrup with kahula or freeze dried coffee or both (if you don't have a kosher coffee liquor then possibly a kosher brandy with the freeze dried expresso added)

Creamy goo....whip the fool out of kreme cheese product...seriously beat it until it's very light and soft.....fold in Rich's Whipped kreme....I'd do 1 part kc to 3 parts Richs. Add bakers sugar (finely ground sugar not confectioners) to taste....


So, layer of yellow cake or lady fingers, brushed with coffee syrup, topped with kremey goo, then topped with another cake or lady finger layer light glaze of syrup.....refrig for a day, cut in bitesize squares, star of rich's kreme, chocolate coffee bean garnish or chocolate curl or whatever works.


you can do the same thing with raspberry goo and white cake, top with a raspberry
Or lemon
Or chocolate

The honey nut tart has whole nuts in it, not hard to miss that it's nut based.


----------



## frii (May 25, 2006)

Shroomgirl -

For non-dairy tiramisu, is it tofutti cream cheese whipped and folded with Rich's whip topping or do you have a better brand or "kreme cheese"? 
Your ideas are teffific. Thank you very much. I happen to be doing a couple of dozen mini trifles for this weekend.


----------



## rsteve (May 3, 2007)

If this is a kosher event, check on the appropriateness of Chambord. Some Orthodox will not allow it being served. see: *Kosher liquor list*


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

so use other black raspberry liquors....good list, thanks Steve.

Frangilico with hazelnut/chocolate whipped with kreme topped with caramel almonds or burnt sugar almond slivers.....

Kaluha makes a super addition to tiramisu

Poached dried apricots in OJ or apricot brandy with almond paste filled tart is a nice option.


----------

